# Junior Member/Member/Senior Member



## 1234plet

Hi, 

I have a question: if you just finally became a Senior Member and you didn't post any posts for, hmm, let's say 4 weeks. Do you then become a Member again or do you stay a Senior Member?

Thank you.


----------



## ILT

Hi 1234plet:

Once you've reached a certain number of posts (100 to become a senior member) that number stays put unles a post is deleted for any reason (your decision, it breaks a rule) in which case your count goes back. If post 100 is deleted, you go back to member, but if you stop posting at 100, you remain a senior forever.


----------



## 1234plet

Okay. Thank you. 

So you don't suddenly become a member if there are more days to multiply with? 
Like if I have 100 messages, been a member for 10 days and then suddenly first posts in 40 days? Then I stay a Senior Member? 

It has nothing to do with the days you have been a member, but just the posts you have posted?


----------



## alc112

If you are a Senior Member, te only way you can be again a member is if moderators delete your posts. If not, you will be a Senior member for ever (or until/unless you get banned )


----------



## Alxmrphi

You mean "unless" you get banned, or is this inevitable for all of us?


----------



## 1234plet

I hope I don't get banned, haha!! 

But thank you anyway.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Alex_Murphy said:


> You mean "unless" you get banned, or is this inevitable for all of us?


For some more than others.    

Elisabetta


----------



## 1234plet

Can you really get banned? How do you get banned? It's almost scary!
No, I suppose that you get banned if you, hmm, I don't know?


----------



## alc112

well, that question can only answer the moderators. I know two examples but I cannot tell you. I was going to be banned once.
You won't have any problem if you follow the rules


----------



## GenJen54

1234plet said:


> Can you really get banned? How do you get banned? It's almost scary!
> No, I suppose that you get banned if you, hmm, I don't know?


 
Please see THIS thread, which answers your question.


----------



## 1234plet

Oh, okay. Thank you. 
I will stick to the rules then!


----------



## 1234plet

AND NOW I FINALLY BECAME A SENIOR MEMBER! So now I will stick to the rules even more. Just imagine if you got banned now and had to start all over...


----------

